# Crooked river question



## JodyP (Jun 10, 2016)

I used to fish white oak creek and crooked river with my dad in a 14 Jon boat when I was younger, like 10 years old or so, so I don't remember much. I've recently picked up a 12 ft Jon boat and I've hit white oat creek a few times with no issues, though the boat way small... I stick to the smaller creeks since the boat is so small. Anyways, I don't remember much about crooked river and was thinking about giving it a try tomorrow, but wanted to ask you guys that are familiar with crooked river if you felt a 12 ft Jon boat was too small or too risky for crooked river or is it about the same as white oak? 

I feel silly asking this question as I know the best way is for me to check it out myself, but it's about 70 miles from me and if I'm going I'm pulling the boat and putting it in the water...


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 10, 2016)

Crooked River can get rough in places with high wind conditions, but normally your 12 footer will be fine.

A gps can be handy if you really get up into creeks, and you're not familiar with area.


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 11, 2016)

Just check the winds. You can have a lot of fun in a jon boat in Crooked River.


----------



## JodyP (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought I'd check back in with an update in case any one else had a the same type question. I've took my 12 foot jon boat out several times now to crooked river. Personally, I don't feel very safe in the main river in a 12 footer, mainly because the folks with larger boats can throw some massive wakes,  so I fish the creeks, primarily behind Grover Island.  When I'm in the main river I stick near the sides so I can make a swim for it if need be.. LOL.. 

As for luck, I haven't had much.. I've been 5 or 6 times and catch a lot of smaller sharks and stingray. I'm using live shrimp and finger mullet (whatever ends up in my cast net). Not a single flounder! Not a single trout! Its been so dang hot that I've been fishing from about 6am to 10am.  Any tips would be appreciated. I wonder if its just too hot?


----------



## trippcasey (Aug 1, 2016)

JodyP, water temps have been near 90 in those areas. That's pretty darn hot, and does have something to do with the reason why the bite isnt much to write home about. With that being said, I have to ask why you are limiting yourself to Grover when there is a trove of creeks and structure right next to your normal grounds? With a 12' jon boat, you have the luxury of getting places only a kayak or canoe would venture. You dont have to expand your area by much to wander right into a nice, large area of decent creeks, feeder creeks, and structure galore. And the best part is, most people dont fish it because it is notorious for sand bars and oyster rakes. It is also notorious for door mat flat fish and big 20" trout. Grover has produced nice fish, but it is not my go to for Crooked River. Plus, you dont have to travel any farther from the Crooked River dock to get here.


----------



## JodyP (Aug 1, 2016)

TrippCasey, what do you mean by my normal grounds? I've been putting in at Harriett's bluff the last few 4 visits to the area. I've ventured out some, but I've ended up on the north end of Grover island 3 or times because of tide. Ya see, my 2nd time to white oak Creek I learned a lesson... I traveled way past i95, spun my prop, and it took forever to get back to boat ramp.. so for now I go with the tide! As for structure I haven't seen much except small docks, and the last time I got next to one this old man shows up from no where cussin me out, and I had my kid with me. Folks seem to be funny about their docks. Obviously I have a lot to learn, and I'm having a good time in the process...


----------

